# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Littekens na esthetische ingreep

## manuelam

Hallo,
We hebben het allemaal over ingrepen, maar hoe zit het met de littekens achteraf? Heeft iemand hier een goede tip voor. Olie, zalf ????
Graag uw ervaringen en tips.

----------


## Agnes574

Een zalf met vit E helpt tegen littekens en vervagen de littekens.

----------


## DWO222

voor mij niets zo goed als ST Jansolie

----------


## sietske763

bij mij werkt niets

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb wel gehoord over Bio-Oil voor littekens, dat kun je zo in de winkel kopen...ik dacht dat het plus minus om en nabij €10,- kost....ik persoonlijk denk dat het altijd zichtbaar blijft, maar misschien wèl een stuk minder... :Embarrassment:

----------


## HappyBoobs

Heb zelf hele goede ervaringen met het verkrijgen van mooie littekens. Zodra de hechtingen eruit zijn ( anders groeien ze vast) behandel ik mijn littekens meerdere keren per dag- gedurende een half jaar - met Forever MSM Gel met daaroverheen Forever Aloe Vera Gelly. 

Ben afgelopen zaterdag 22 febr '14 geopereerd en kreeg van de chirurg een compliment over mijn mooie littekens die in dit geval hergebruikt moesten worden voor een nieuwe operatie. Maar ik ga de nieuwe littekens natuurlijk weer op dezelfde manier behandelen en heb er het volste vertrouwen in dat ze ook deze keer ( weer) mooi worden.

----------


## HappyBoobs

PS; Forever Aloë vera Gelly en Forever SMS Gel zijn niet inde winkel te krijgen. Ik heb ze via de webshop op 
http://www.meet.myflpbiz.com

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Happy...een wat late reactie van mijn kant maar ik lees zojuist pas je berichtje...ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat na de operatie...wat een "geweldig" compliment van de chirurg.....fijn dat deze middelen jou zo goed helpen....super, misschien kan een ander deze tip goed gebruiken...alle goeds....
groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------

